# Drum Sander - how much do you use it?



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Happy New Year folks…..

With my new found love of making cutting boards, I'm tossing around the idea of purchasing a Drum Sander, especially seeing Busy Bee Tools has a 13" Craftex on for $599.

http://www.busybeetools.ca/cgi-bin/picture20c?NTITEM=CT125X14

Before I commit to the purchase, however, I am going to have to convince myself that this tool can/will be used for much more than just flattening glued up boards or I will never get it past SWMBO.

If you own one, please let me know all the wonderful uses of it.

Thanks….Don


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I wished I had a drum sander, but I do not. The idea is that sanding large items would be easier in a single pass or two, rather than spending lots of time with a hand sander.

I would say for something this size, a planner would be a better purchase. A 13 inch width is about the same size as a planner. Large wide boards would not go through it as it is. Instead, I would look at the open ended drum sanders by Jet, Powermatic, etc. At least you can put wide items through them for sanding.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Bill….

I should have mentioned that I already own a 12" planer so the sander would be an addition.

Thanks….Don


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i make a lot of inlays
with grain going every direction

couldn't do without it
hand sanding is a pain
and leaves it all hill and dale
from all the different densities

can't beat them for flat
without rip out


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

I use it on everything that I make. I love it, just love it.
But they are expensive.
So I guess it is like a lot of other tools, it depends on what you are building. i.e. don't use it on MDF 

I have only used the Jet/Proformax version. Seems like a really deep price reduction on your link. ??

Steve


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The sander you are looking at is underpowered. You'll only be
able to take light cuts with that motor and it will take a lot of
passes in wide pieces and hardwoods.

I recommend a 2hp or bigger motor for a thickness sander.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a double drum 25" model that is sold under the"Canwood" label. It looks Identical to the "General International" model except for paint and a slight variation in the base it's mounted on. I'm sure there are other house names for these kind of things as well.

My thoughts are that 13" is pretty narrow for a closed ended sander. It may be fine now but it somewhat limits what you can do later. I don't have experience with the open ended ones but I built a 48" wide walnut top for an island in our kitchen in two pieces and when joined they required very little sanding so small width isn't the only factor to look at. I'm happy with mine and echo Patron's comments about inlays and marquetry.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I have the Jet 16/32 and would not be with out it… nary a day goes by when it is not called upon to sand something…It is most useful for flattening boards, frames and such but really comes into it's own on end grain and curly timbers.
I did have a generic chinese made model but the difference with the Jet is like chalk and cheese…At the time it was all I could justify.. but after it wore out… I did a lot of work with it… I got the Jet and wished I had spent the money earlier.. so much easier to use..quieter and does a better job quicker..
Hope this is of some help…


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

If you have a fine finish with your planer with a capacity of twelve inch then thirteen inch sanding will not bring much help to your workshop . I would buy as wide a drum sander as I could ,unless you constantly make smaller items. It would seem to me that thicknessing twelve inch boards as my planer does then joining the wood with glue clamps etc you would be better equipped being able to remove joint marks excess glue etc with a wider sander.Have fun Alistair


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

One more thing to throw in the mix…..

For those of you with the V-Drum sander, would it be a (poor man's) cheaper solution?


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

I love this question. I have both. They are different.
The Drum sander is a thickness sander = abrasive planer.
The V-Drum sander is a leveling sander = abrasive jointer.

You can kind of do the same thing on either, just like a jointer and a planer. But they excel at their designed tasks.

I use the drum sander more than the v-drum. Maybe it is because it is power fed, but I believe that it is because it thicknesses. You can take all kinds of little scraps and turn them into nice pieces of wood. You can remove a lot more wood with the drum sander than the v-drum.

They are both a lot quieter than the planer too. A pleasure to use.

Steve


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Steve - when you run your cutting boards through after the final glue up, do you use the V-Drum or the Drum sander?


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

Don, chiming in late here. Upon the recommendations of my fellow LJs who said I was stupid/lucky for running my end grains through a planer without incident, I purchased the Jet Performax 16/32. I was a bit sticker-shocked when I started researching drum sanders. My solution was to bite the bullet and spend the money on a highly-recommended unit that would pay for itself in cutting boards over a short period. Yes, I purchased this for the single task of "planing" end grain boards. Now that I started using it, use it for any task that I can think of. I even run my initial sticks through it to make sure they are extra smooth before the second glue up.

Beyond the safety aspect, I have found that I am able to get super-precise on my sticks before the glue ups. I hate gaps and will cut a board down to a fraction of the intended size due to imperfections. So, this has allowed me to breathe a sign of relief and relax. Well, breathing is relative, these things make more dust than a desert storm in August.

Overall I am completely thrilled with the accuracy, reliability, quiet running and solid parts.

I too run my edge grains through a planer, but always seem to throw in a few passes with my drum sander, just to make sure the minimal snipe is eradicated before the next step. Not sure of this helps your decision, but if you can justify the expense by creating works that will sell, it may make more sense.

Some of the deciding factors were reputation of Jet, the ability to purchase sanding rolls with ease, and the fact that the 16" open sided drum allowed me to go bigger if I ever needed to for other projects. I thought about saving some extra money here or there, but not without longer-term headaches.

PM me if you have specific questions. Excited for you Don.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I have used the Performax 22-44 for many years, and as was said, once you use it awhile, you don't want to work without it…

Easy to change paper, adjust height, flatten cupped stock, and give you a consistant finish time after time.

Wouldn't give mine up…


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

How often do you guys end up having to replace your sanding rolls?


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Don,
I am no expert here. Nor a huge user/producer, just a hobbyist.

Right or wrong, here is what I have done. I run it through the drum until it is pretty much in shape. Then over to the v-drum to obtain a flat reference side. Then back to the drum to finish it up. This may have to be repeated after waiting a day or so, as the wood tends to freak out whenever its shape is changed. This is pretty the same as what I do with rough boards with the planer and jointer. You can use a sled with the drum sander to make it do a jointing operation, just like you can with a planer.

One more thing, the drum will make a lot of dust (I mean a lot). You need a dust collector to use it (maybe a good shop vac will do?). The v-drum can almost be run without a vac. The drum kicks up dust because of the design. The v-drum tends to just graze the board so the dust just falls into the box.

You can build a drum sander too…. or use a lathe spinning a drum…. 
Steve


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Sandpaper lasts longer than I would have thought. I change grits, which helps. I also use one of the rubber cleaning bars which works wonders. The biggest way to kill the paper is to take too deep of a cut and burn the paper. (You can also cause burn marks on the wood.) Buy the paper in long rolls and cut it yourself.

Thinking about it more, I would choose a drum over a v-drum. The jet Proformax is an extremely precise machine. You can take thousandths off if you want. But I love having both.

Steve


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I got my 16-32 used, with the polypropylene conveyor belt.

It was owned by an engineer/hobbyist woodworker, and was in superb shape.

The first time I ran a 12" panel through it-a couple of them, actually-I had that "AHA !" moment, where I realized that I got a great and useful tool.

But … at the $900-1200 that they cost, new, I'd have hesitated.

I ALWAYS see them for sale. I know the seller of MINE moved up to a 25" wide belt sander.

An UPGRADE seems like the most likely reason that people would sell the cheaper ones. From the times I've seen this topic covered on other WW forums … people seem almost unanimously to love their drum sanders.

I bought, but have yet to install, an AC Ammeter (from Grainger). My goal is to install it, and be able to slightly push the conveyor speed and/or amount I take off with each pass, without tripping the unit's internal circuit breaker.

JUST in the interest of saving even MORE time than the 16-32 saves me, already.

And … with my 2HP HF DC … no dust escapes.

I mean … none


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I seriously cannot believe I hesitated on the recent Jet $799 special. I'm going to be kicking myself on that one until the next sale.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

On the topic of good deals on used equipment, a small tool gloat. These are the price stickers on my dual drum sander. The original buyer ($1739) returned it to the store after a couple of days because it didn't suit his needs. The second ($1399) sticker is the price it was on for after the return. I bought it at a sale for 30% off that. With taxes etc. it was about $1000, and it was still new. This is a big strong rigid machine. I love it and use it almost every day.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

I have the Jet 22-44 OSC. I am finding I am using it more and more. For sanding doors after glue up (makes them dead flat), quick snipe removal from planer, for thicknessing short or thin pcs, etc. I have not used it for end grain cutting boards, but the oscillating feature on this would work wonders for end grain clean up.
Take the leap, you won't regret it.


----------



## cirvin (Apr 20, 2010)

This may not be what you are looking for but, you can make a jig / box wide enough to install a router in and have it "hover" over your work surface and plane it down with a channel - rabbet making type bit.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I only have a shop made V-drum based on the stockroom supply plans. It is one of those tools that once you have one, everything goes across it. While you can put lower grit paper on the v-drum, it still only takes off a minor amount each time.

The v-drum can create an operator error if you stop or slow down the feed moving the piece across the roller. You can custom make snipe in the middle of a board.

I would think that cleaning up a cutting board glue up isn't going to go well with a v-drum as the paper will clog quickly with the glue. In the first week of mine I tried to remove the finish off of an old table top and while it did it in 20 passes in 30 minutes at 150 grit, the paper was done for.

For delicate jobs like inlay, veneer and marquetry, the v-drum is awesome.

Steve.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Don, I agonized for about two years about what to buy or if I really needed a Drum sander and let me tell you I did get one "Jet/Performax 22/44 and it was pricey but I don't know how I got along without it for all this time. It has made my life and work easier and my projects come out better. Go for it and remember allways buy your last tool first.


----------



## DrAllred (Sep 2, 2010)

I have the Jet 16/32 drum sander and I use it for everything. My initial work with it, I ruined a the first 2 sanding papers that I used on it. I would recommend getting a planner digital measuring device (Wixey) for it, it makes it easier to take just the right amount off each board with different grits installed. Without it, you will have to learn that a 1/8 turn is so much for each grit. I was able to take a 1/4 turn with 80 grit but on 150 grit I needed to take about 1/8 turn and for 220 grit it was even less than that.

Also, you will find that you can pass the same board through 2-3 times with out moving the drum and you will still remove wood.

I would not be doing what I am with out the drum sander, it is used more than the planner, belt and oscillating spindle combined.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, it looks like this is going to be put on the back burner for now.

SWMBO gave me 'that' look even though I gave her my best puppy dog eyes…..

Thanks to everyone…..keep those cards and letters coming )

*sigh*


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*David (DrAllred)*:

I've been thinking about a Wixey for my 16-32, but you raise an interesting point.

If the different grits are a different "thickness," then … how do you calibrate the Wixey to recognize those differences ?

Do you literally have to run a piece through, each time you change grits, and then use the Wixey's "calibration procedure ?"

Since putting a Wixey on my planer … there's no going back ;-)


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

NOOOO Don say it ain't so! Well now you got me looking at a store bought sander. Have you looked at building one of the ones posted on the site? It may be an alternative until you can perfect your PITTY ME look. You just gotta wear her down. Good luck Don!


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Mike….

My PITTY ME look has always worked before, most recently getting a new 23" monitor for my pc but it absolutely failed me this weekend. I'm still shaking my head as I have no idea what happened…. )


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

"Honey, I don't mind hand sanding, or using an ROS-in fact, I find it rather relaxing-but … what I've read tells me that …. that sort of repetitive motion can easily lead to carpal tunnel, tendonitis, and nerve damage. I'm really trying to do everything I reasonably can to avoid that."

I'm just sayin' .... ;-)


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

You're a bad man Neil….LOVE IT!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Just a married man, Don.

Just a married man ;-)


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

I'd pile on the ergonomic concerns with dust inhalation problems as well. I'm sure the drum sander HAS to have better dust management than the ROS. If that works, buy two and PM me so I can give you my address to ship the second one.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Okay, now we're thinking outside the box.

"'Cause I want one" isn't going to work on SWMBO so, time to get creative….


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Drum sanders are the bomb! Nothing beats them for dimensioning, bulk sanding, leveling cutting boards (especially end grain) flattening panels, table tops. The shop I worked in had a 35" wide belt..I would marry that thing if it was legal! We used it for everything .Parts were always milled 1/16" over and sanded into final dimensions.

@ Neil….be careful with that kind of swerve for tools….I told the wife if she wanted crown molding I needed a pneumatic nailer and compressor setup…fast forward 4 years and I have the compressor and guns galore, but every day I hear about the lack of crown molding in my house…


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*David*: that won't always be the case.

Eventually, one or both of us WILL lose our short-term memory ;-)


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

David: Been 5 years for me and I have had the crown molding in the garage for 4 years. Compressor is still going strong and nailer has been really useful many a time. I think the decorating scheme has changed and it is only a story any more.

Steve.


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

I got my Performax 22/44 on Clist for 500 bucks. After some restoration and a bit of learning I can't imagine I went this long without it. I got it because I had some smaller pieces of really hard Walnut that I couldn't run through the planer. I tell everyone, GET A DRUM SANDER.


----------



## FallingGator (Aug 14, 2017)

I just wanted to make a comment about the drum sander you linked. I have no personal knowledge of that particular item or company, but I get very uneasy when a company puts "ALL SALES FINAL" in big bright red letters in their advertisement. It's not so much that I'm shocked about the sale being final… although that in itself is at least a little sketchy. What is really sketchy is their need to so brightly advertise and remind people that all sales are final. Like there has been a rash of people trying to unload their lousy products. It may very well be a great item, but that definitely sends up a warning flag.


----------

